# Part 2 "Sold for Auto work but works on wood"



## sandhill

You may also notice these are designed for Auto painting but all kidding aside I found do problems with this spray system so far. I am doing mostly large projects and found clean up very fast and easy.


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting Review


----------



## thelt

Any spray system should work with just about any paint/stain/etc. As long as the consistency is right. I use a Wagner HVLP spray system that is primarily for painting home interior walls. It works great on any covering I use as long as I get it thinned right. Works aboslutely fantastic on spraying a stain and minwax or stain and Thompson's waterseal mixtures.


----------



## sandhill

What do you use to thin latex paint?


----------



## Sawdust2

I use Flomax to thin latex

Lee


----------



## sandhill

Well today I went to use the 1.8 mm gun and no paint came out. Thinking it was the paint I checked the viscosity and found it would be good down to a 1.5mm tip so I took the gun apart and found it gunk-ed up. My only conclusion being that this gun was a return that someone tried and did not clean all the way. It took me about 2 hours to get all the crap out and now its back together and ready to use but wait! the spray is not even its going from heavy to mist!!! What now? My air lines are clean and the air is dry and filtered so I try the red gun which is a 1.4 mm tip. This works much better so I finish up and go back to the 1.8mm gun and find that the air adjustment passage way was clogged as well coming from the bottom of the gun back to the bench to clean it again More to report tomorrow.


----------



## sandhill

I did a google search for flowmax and came back with this:

I have been on Flowmax almost a year. It solved the hard to go problem almost immediately. I do not have any problem going to the bathroom and usually make it through the night now without having to get up. I do not have a particularly hard time getting an erection, but I have notice a much lower ejaculation and less satisfying climax. But age could also be a factor for me at 64. For the most part I like what Flowmax did for me. Before the doc put me on Flowmax there would be times I had a hard time urinating and it was scary. For me I will have to continue using the drug.

Needless to say I went to you email to check the spelling. Did another search and the results were the same. LOL Do you have another name for this stuff?

Are you sure your not talking about Floetrol


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce

Cool! Here's a question for you. Should I buy a sprayer or just try hand application? I've never used a gun for furniture. I am fiamiliar with airbrush for artwork. Any suggestions on buying a first gun?

Paul


----------



## sandhill

That was my question HarleySoftailDeuce so I read and watched a lot of videos then I picked up the G7000 It was only $79.95 I don't remember if shipping is extra or not. I just finished the chair and clean up was fast the paint went on even, although I could have thinned it a little more and it would have gone quicker but I need to practice my technique so there is no rush. I will post some pictures of the finish spray job of primer on the Adirondack chair I am painting. I need to sand it down a little before I apply the finish coat. The chair is red oak and the grain is split open from the weather even though I painted it with 2 coats of spar varnish the Fl weather took its toll and I don't want to be out there refinishing chairs every year so I am painting both of them. I am looking into a ceramic additive that will help the paint last a bit longer. After I get the two chairs done I am going to do the house so by the time I am done I should be a pro. Right now I see no reason to pay hundreds or thousands of dollars for a higher end spray system like Erlex or Apllo. Not for my applications


----------



## thelt

Sawdust, Did you mean Floetrol instead of Flomax?

I use a product that is called Floetrol, I believe. It is available at Home Depot. It thins, but also makes it flow on with a LOT (LOT!) less brush marks and stipple. You can add a tad of water, but be careful.


----------



## RobH

Hey Sandhill,

I have a couple of Harbor Freight guns that look similar. I have shot nothing but mineral spirits out of any of them (that was suggested for an initial cleaning). I am hoping for a project soon that I can try it out on. I have two larger guns and a smaller gun. They look exactly the same as those (except color). Your experience is giving me some hope.

Thanks for the information,
Rob


----------



## sandhill

Piece of cake Rob, Go for it. Just get a big piece of card board and or some old stuff you can practice on that you don't care if you get a few runs on. I feel like an old pro now that I have done a chair and some plywood and sticks of wood.


----------



## diggrduggr

Thelt says it all in the third post, the viscosity of the liquid is the key. Picked up a gun here for about 70 bucks and have never had any problems other than operator error.

Clean up is a breeze, after the reservoir is emptied, I just dump in about a third cup of what ever the thinning agent is, spray about half of it out, remove the nozzle and spray a bit more to get all the big pieces out The last of the remaining thinner is sprayed onto a rag that is used to wipe down the gun and reservoir. This all takes a couple of minutes and have never had a problem with clogging on the next use.

Biggest problems have been spraying on too thick which causes runs. The other issue is dealing with over spray when spraying the inside of drawers or an inside corner as it causes the mist to collect on the previously sprayed areas resulting in a rough surface and a 'white' patina. (with lacqeurs and varnishes) My fix for the drawers is to take some wet 1500+ grit sandpaper and knock off the mist and for inside corners to do it in stages and mask off the previously sprayed areas.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## sandhill

How about a piece of cardboard to deflect the over spray? The biggest question I have is why would anyone buy a $350 to $1,200 spray system if you can get about the same results from a $40.00 spray gun???


----------



## getneds

I agree with you on that sandhill. You can buy spray guns at home cheapo. $40 - $85. yes, they are cheap, yes they are a little bigger than the one reviewed here. But I had less problems with that gun, than the $300.00 gun my old boss swore by. He insisted you get what you pay for. I agree when you buy certain things….like mayonaise. other things go well with the cheap stuff. I still use this gun for three years now. And I don't think i'm going to ever put money into kremlins bank.


----------



## Maynard

For overspray on drawer interiors, you might try a damp rag with thinner or better yet retarder, if you are using laquer. 
I never sprayed anything but lacquer because of the easy touch up of sags and such. I suggest that you spray on a flat surface like cardboard and see how your gun sprays. Look for sags, location of overspray, and laying it on too wet. 
With lacquer, each coat bonds to itself, unlike varnish and paint, and finally melts into itself leaving only one thick coat. You will find that spraying sealer for several coats and one final top coat of simigloss or high gloss will provide the easiest build, because the sealer is softer and easier to sand.
When you spray on the cardboard, learn to release the trigger on the left end and right end and keep the tip the same distance from the workpiece all the way. If you do not release the trigger at each end you will add too much finish and it will sag or run because you are double coating it and the time it takes to stop and start adds to the finish. 
In the old days, before OSHA, and before I had good sense, if we had a piece that the finish was messed up on, we would put it in a big tub and pour several gallons of lacquer thinner on it and wash it down with a wet lacquer thinner rag. So much for the "good old days"


----------



## sandhill

Ah the smell of Imeron who needs brain cells.


----------



## sandhill

Well I have to say that after using all 3 guns I am impresses by the finish I got from them and even more pleased that I did not spend a lot of money to get it. I added a picture at the top of the page of the chair that was done for this test.


----------



## PaintingDenver

I use Floetrol thinning Latex paint, but using a High Volume Low Pressure paint sprayer, Alkyd paints and Varnishes work best, unless the motor has 2HP or larger. Really like gravity feed spray guns for small painting jobs, such as painting a door or two, but painting exterior or complete interior painting of a home, an Airless is the only way to go, not having to stop and refill quite frequently.
Biggest tip I can relay for any gun, is after use, clean it, taking all apart, reassembling, so that the seats will not corrode and harden up, no matter what price spray gun we're talking about. Some of the cheapest like Cambell Hausfield will last a long time, just as the Best like the Titans and Gracos.


----------

